# 2.8 V6 reliability modifications



## justin.loehlein (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey folks. I'm building a 24 Hours of LeMons race car with a 2.8 V6 in it. I don't know anything about these motors, but am interested in how to make them as simple and reliable as possible. It's going to live it's whole life between 3000 and 5500 rpms, so I'm even wondering if there is a way/it would make sense to lock the cam timing in place to prevent timing failures. I'm happy to give up some hp here and there to maximize reliability.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

*Rite On*

You are in luck because the 2.8L 12v and 30v V6s are cast iron blocks and should last a long time. I think the cams are already fixed unless you have an after market adjustable cam sprocket. The parts I would be worried about are the ware and tear parts like the oil pump, Oil cooler, Thermostat/housing, water pump crank/cam seals, timing belt, serpentine belt, clutch, brake pads etc. I would have all these item replaced or at least inspected before going 24 hours. Hit me up if you need a spare block, I am selling a 2.8 30V V6 complete block harness and ECU if you are interested.

Good Luck


----------



## justin.loehlein (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I'm excited to see how this will hold up. We found a spare motor that someone grenaded, but they didn't find that out until after they replaced the timing components. So now we've got a new timing belt and water pump, which is good. We had to replace the timing chain pads as at least one in our motor had broken apart.

On another note, it looks like the 012 transmission is what came attached to these motors in Passats and it's the same as a 986 Boxster transmission? Anyone know if the clutch and/or flywheels are the same? I have a new-ish Boxster clutch and flywheel sitting in a parts car. After I get the motor mounts made this weekend, maybe I'll separate the trans from the motor and find out.

The good news is the motor fits in the car...now to figure the rest of the stuff out (wiring, axles, shift linkage, etc)


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

*Looks like you got your hands full*

That is one hell of a project, I can see why you chose this engine and trans for it. I had a similar idea only for a Class A mid engine Sand Rail to run at Baja (Hence the spare 30v 2.8) but nature called and I had two kiddos instead. I still have a couple project cars but I think my serious racing days are over. I believe the Porsche Flywheel is a different width than the B5 Flywheel but the Clutch has the same bolt pattern I believe. I would say in any case using the B5 flywheel is your best bet, it might be worth seeing if the Clutch disc and pressure plate match up but I wouldn't force anything. Good luck with your project, let me know if that friction plate fits.


----------

